# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch minh tâm - bắc ninh

## dulichminhtam

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH MINH TÂM - BẮC NINH
ĐỊA CHỈ: THỊ TRẤN LIM - TIÊN DU - BẮC NINH
TEL/FAX: 0241.38.38.045 - 098.38.38.045
Web: http://dulichminhtam.com
Email: dulichminhtam@gmail.com
Chuyên: Tư vấn, thiết kế, tổ chức tour Nội địa, Quốc tế.
Cho thuê xe du lịch chất lượng cao từ 16 - 47 chỗ.

----------

